# foreman 500 more than a 2" lift



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

i have a 2009 foreman 500 with a 2" lift put was looking for more, does anyone know what i can do to get some more out of my bike!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Since your a straight rear axle you'll only gain more ground clearance there with a set of taller tires....I'm not too familiar with honda shocks, but you may be able to do a pipe lift like alot of people are doing on their brutes...this would make the front a-arms in a bind more than likely though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Other than doing something custom & somewhat extreme like an extended swing arm or IRS conversion, the 2" lifts are pretty much it.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

yeah if you go anymore that a 2 in your puttin alot of stress on your u joint and cv joints......like stated you can get taller tires for more clearance or start extending a arms, axles, ect. for a custom lift


----------



## louizianaoutlaw (Dec 22, 2009)

*500*

the only thing u can do with out spending alote of money is to put a foreman 450 swing arm on the back where u can run biger tires since it is a sra


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

your best beat is take the 2inch lift of the rear and put a 450 swing arm on it will rake the bike back 2inches and give you your same hieght with the lift only with less angle witch means less strain


----------

